# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Njollat e lindjes tek femijet.

## Marya

Gjithcka qe dini rreth Njollave  te lindjes tek femijet , kjo marke e fabrikimit  :perqeshje:  qe i shqeteson aq shume prinderit , vendodhja e tyre, domethenia nga ana mjekesore dhe ngjarje e domethenie ne lidhje me njollat e lindjes qe vetem nje pjese e femijeve e kane.

----------


## thirsty

mua me duket i keqtrajtuar 
duhet marre menjehere policia ne telefon 

Marya, shume keq
nuk e prisja nga ty  :i terbuar:

----------


## white_snake

> mua me duket i keqtrajtuar 
> duhet marre menjehere policia ne telefon 
> 
> Marya, shume keq
> nuk e prisja nga ty


Ore Thirsty, ore mistrec!  :buzeqeshje: 

Marya, une kam degjuar nje spjegim per kete fenomen por nuk kam pasur mundesi dhe interes qe te kryej kerkime et meteperme.

Sqarimi nuk me eshte dukur shume i sakte keshtu qe s'po e them fare se mbase duket si budallallek!

Shpresoj qe ndonje anetar tjeter ketu te kete ndonje pergjigjie te hajrit.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nese di anglisht, linket ne vijim jep nje permbledhje per keto shenja:


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001831/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthmark

----------


## Marya

Njollat kane ngjyre ose te kuqe ose te gri dhe madhesi te ndryshme dhe vendosje te ndryshme.
E hapa kete teme sepse edhe ime bije lindi me nje njolle te kuqe ne balle  dhe ne gjuhen popullore quhet puthja e engjejve, ne te vertete jane angioame , dhe nje tjeter njolle te kuqe si kjo fotoja me siper dhe quhet kafshimi i mjelmes sepse konsiderohet se mjelma i sjelle femijet duke i kapur nga qafa dhe le kete njolle.
Keto njolla zhduken me kalimin e kohes , vajzes iu zhduk ajo qe kishte nen balle, por i ka mbetur ajo ne qafe.
Njollat mund te jene edhe si nishane ne forme pllakash .
Pse nje pjese e femijeve lindin me keto shenja dhe te tjeret jo.
Jane shume shpjegime dhe historira qe jane perpjekur ti shpjegojne keto njolla.

----------

MijnWonder (06-11-2013)

----------


## white_snake

Shiko edhe keto dy linke:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nevus_flammeus_nuchae
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telangiectatic_nevus

----------

MijnWonder (06-11-2013)

----------


## thirsty

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2138197/New-Jersey-mother-Patricia-Krentcil-arrested-daughter-5-burned-tanning-booth.html


5 vjece dhe "tanning salon" dafuq?

----------


## white_snake

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2138197/New-Jersey-mother-Patricia-Krentcil-arrested-daughter-5-burned-tanning-booth.html
> 
> 
> 5 vjece dhe "tanning salon" dafuq?


Meso ta ndash shapin nga sheqeri, mos u bej femijac gjithnje!

----------


## Busy Girl

> Njollat kane ngjyre ose te kuqe ose te gri dhe madhesi te ndryshme dhe vendosje te ndryshme.
> E hapa kete teme sepse edhe ime bije lindi me nje njolle te kuqe ne balle  dhe ne gjuhen popullore quhet puthja e engjejve, ne te vertete jane angioame , dhe nje tjeter njolle te kuqe si kjo fotoja me siper dhe quhet kafshimi i mjelmes sepse konsiderohet se mjelma i sjelle femijet duke i kapur nga qafa dhe le kete njolle.
> Keto njolla zhduken me kalimin e kohes , vajzes iu zhduk ajo qe kishte nen balle, por i ka mbetur ajo ne qafe.
> Njollat mund te jene edhe si nishane ne forme pllakash .
> Pse nje pjese e femijeve lindin me keto shenja dhe te tjeret jo.
> Jane shume shpjegime dhe historira qe jane perpjekur ti shpjegojne keto njolla.


nipi im marya kur lindi i kishte  nja dy njolla mes vetullave por ju zhduken krejtesisht ne moshen 2 vjecare dhe mjeket thane qe sjane te demshme por se cfare jane se di

----------


## Lexuesi_

> nipi im marya kur lindi i kishte  nja dy njolla mes vetullave por ju zhduken krejtesisht ne moshen 2 vjecare dhe mjeket thane qe sjane te demshme por se cfare jane se di



Eshte nje lloj tumori i lekures nipit tim keshtu i paten than dhe ne moshen 2 vjeqare filloj ti zbardhet dhe mandej ju largua dhe mori tamam ngjyren e lekures dhe nuk i dallohet shenja hiq.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

> Eshte nje lloj tumori i lekures nipit tim keshtu i paten than dhe ne moshen 2 vjeqare filloj ti zbardhet dhe mandej ju largua dhe mori tamam ngjyren e lekures dhe nuk i dallohet shenja hiq.


se di por rendesi ka qe zhduket se nipi im dukej si partizan me yll ne ball ahhaha

----------


## Ingenuous

...edhe vajza ime e ka nje te tille pas koke, ngaqe nje dite te bukur pergjate shetitores ne Vollga, bashkshortja me kerkon nje Donner (hamburger), edhe une i thashe, ik me gjith ato shpifsira.... keshtuqe  vajza lindi me njolle, pra, ne gjuhen popullore mosplotesimi i nje deshire ndaj nenes shtatzene, ben qe femija te lindi me njolle ne vende te ndryshme te trupit... mos e  beso po deshe  :buzeqeshje: 

Tani qe po pres te dytin, edhe ne dy te nates jam vene ne levizje per te gjetur bostan (pjeper)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

ingenous mos u bej hiç pishman me ato  plera qe shesin te vollgat po ta hante kushedi ca mun ti ndodhte me shume upuppup lemri jane ato ushqime aty

----------


## PINK

> ...edhe vajza ime e ka nje te tille pas koke, ngaqe nje dite te bukur pergjate shetitores ne Vollga, bashkshortja me kerkon nje Donner (hamburger), edhe une i thashe, ik me gjith ato shpifsira.... keshtuqe  vajza lindi me njolle, pra, ne gjuhen popullore mosplotesimi i nje deshire ndaj nenes shtatzene, ben qe femija te lindi me njolle ne vende te ndryshme te trupit... mos e  beso po deshe 
> 
> Tani qe po pres te dytin, edhe ne dy te nates jam vene ne levizje per te gjetur bostan (pjeper)


Si marre vesht keto nepset e egzagjeruara.lol. Po ma merr mendja keto pullat e lekures Kane te bejne me ndonje gje qe ne bark. Pozicioni apo ato 'gjerat' qe mbeshtillet, rrethohet femija aty.. Cuni im ska pas ndonje. Po ate pas koke Marya eshte si tip rash. Veri krem 2-3 here ne dite. Sa here e nderron. Ate kremin a+d. Mbase I iken.

----------


## loneeagle

edhe une kam degjuar shume versione popullore por jane kot. Vetem dermatalogu mund ta shpjegoj. kam degjuar qe shenja te tilla largohen me kalimin e kohes.

----------


## PINK

Po c'popullorce aman. Injoranca ate bente atehere, plakat e ndritura. Psh, c'lidhje ka nepsi me lekuren e femijes? LOL

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Duhet pase kujdes, me mire se te mjeku qe merr keshilla, te askush tjeter. Une njoh njerin qe nuk iu ka larguar ajo njolla fare, dhe sipas zhvillimit te tij edhe ajo njolla iu eshte zmadhuar (nga pjesa e faqes, nen vesh, e deri mbi vetulle. E gjithe ana e majte apo e djathte, nuk jam i sigurt). Tani ai djal (mbi te 20-tat), jeton me kete njolle. Gjitmone.

----------


## loneeagle

> Po c'popullorce aman. Injoranca ate bente atehere, plakat e ndritura. Psh, c'lidhje ka nepsi me lekuren e femijes? LOL


po ska edhe ska fare lol kur isha un pregnant kerkoja te gjithe gjerat qe kisha ngrene kur isha e vogel deri tek kumbullat e tharta gjera qe smund te gjenden ketu edhe nuk lindi djali me shenja. Por kan ngelur disa shpjegime boshe pa kuptim.

----------


## Marya

> ...edhe vajza ime e ka nje te tille pas koke, ngaqe nje dite te bukur pergjate shetitores ne Vollga, bashkshortja me kerkon nje Donner (hamburger), edhe une i thashe, ik me gjith ato shpifsira.... keshtuqe  vajza lindi me njolle, pra, ne gjuhen popullore mosplotesimi i nje deshire ndaj nenes shtatzene, ben qe femija te lindi me njolle ne vende te ndryshme te trupit... mos e  beso po deshe 
> 
> Tani qe po pres te dytin, edhe ne dy te nates jam vene ne levizje per te gjetur bostan (pjeper)


Thua nga kjo te jete, :buzeqeshje: Sepse edhe une kam nje histori te ngjashme.
Sapo dola nga puna dhe nuk e di ne cfare muaji barre isha , por kisha nje uri te dhimshme , me vajti mendja tek nje doner , por kur hyra nuk me pelqeu ambjenti sepse nuk kishte pasterti , por e ndjeja se do bija nqs nuk do haja dicka.
I them shiteses qe kur i keni prere keto sallatrat , qe ne mengjes me thote ajo.
E dini une jam shtatzane dhe kam frike a ke ndonje kokerr domate te pa prepe dhe nje kastravec dhe mishin piqe mire, mire, dhe patatet hap nje qese te re se keto nuk me pelqekan.
Ajo hapte syte se une justifikohesha me barren, kisha edhe frike , por edhe uri, u be nje doner alla marya, po qe pasi i hengra nje jave me ngeli mendja se ckisha ngrene

----------


## thirsty

> Meso ta ndash shapin nga sheqeri, mos u bej femijac gjithnje!


eh?

pertoja te hapja teme te re
e hodha ketu? cke ti? 



> Po c'popullorce aman. Injoranca ate bente atehere, plakat e ndritura. Psh, c'lidhje ka nepsi me lekuren e femijes? LOL


mbase nuk kane lidhje fare
po nuk mund ti quash ilacet popullore is budallaqe/gjera injorante

te pakten jo te tera

----------


## broken_smile

shenjat vaskulare si kjo ne foto jane te zakonshme te femijet e vegjel. kur jane te rrafsha dhe ndodhen ne pjesen mediane te trupit jane fiziologjike ose parafiziologjike, pra nuk shkaktojne probleme dhe nuk kane nevoje per mjekim. zhduken vete brenda 5-7 vjeteve, por ato prapa qafes si te foto me lart mund te qendrojne deri ne moshe te rritur. ndersa kur shfaqen ne pjeset anesore te trupit dhe me ngjyre te kuqe duhet patur me shume kujdes, eshte mire te kontrollen. 
sa bukur i kane quajtur puthja e engjejve dhe kafshimi i lejlekut  :buzeqeshje:

----------

